# just bought a my first bike and i need some help.



## DGK*UGLY (Jun 6, 2008)

I just bought my first, well it is actually my second bike. I was riding a vintage Motobucane. It is a terrible bike. It was falling apart. I was using it to ride to work since I don’t have a car and am not looking to get one anytime soon with these gas prices. Needless to say, I fell in love with road bikes. 

I just bought a Scattante R-ThreeThirty, It was recommended to me by a person at Performance bikes. It was on sale for $599.00. This is it’s specs

Frame: 7005 Double Butted Aluminum
Wheelset: Alex R-500, 32H
Handlebar: Black Alloy, 31.8mm
Stem: Black Alloy, 31.8mm clamp
Brakes: Black Alloy, Dual Pivot
Headset: Black Cane Creek Integrated, 1 1/8”
Grips/Tape: Black Velo Cork
Fork: Carbon blades w/ Steel steerer
Bottom Bracket: FSA BB-4000
Crankset: FSA CK-4000STT, 50/39/30T, Triple
Seatpost: Kalloy SP-700, 27.2 x 300mm
Tires: Kenda K-191, 700c x 23
Chain:  KMC HG73
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Sora RD-3400, Triple, 9-speed
Levers: Shimano Sora ST-3400, 9-speed
Shifters: Shimano Sora ST-3400, 9-speed
Front Derailleur: Shimano Sora, Triple
Cassette: Shimano Tiagra, 12/25T, 9-speed
Saddle: Velo VL-1211
Pedals: Wellgo LU908A Alloy Platform w/ toe strap

They had to order it for me because my size was sold that day. Now, my question is... did I make a good choice? Is there something else I should look at before I go pick my bike up? Since this is my first bike and I’m spending what I think is A LOT of money I’m kind of sketching on it. 

Here is a picture:









Thanks for all the help.


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

It's very well equipped for the price...as long as the fit is good, the Performance house brand bikes work just fine.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

*First thoughts...*

I'm sure there are some others here who will post with more insight and experience than I have, but a couple thoughts... I don't think it's a coincidence that you were recommended a bike that Performance happens to sell, but that's not necessarily a bad thing either. Honestly, there are lots of great options for bikes at varying price points (even more if you consider a used bike) so you can look at lots of bikes and then be even less sure of what exactly to get. Many threads here reflect this.

I'm not familiar with Scattante other than seeing it sold through Performance, but overall, it seems like a pretty decent, reasonable entry level bike. Sora may not be light or high performance, but it works. Ride it and enjoy it and if you want more bike later, you can always get it. Making sure you've got a good fit is more important anyway. Do you intend to continue to mostly ride it as a commuter or are you planning on doing more recreational riding? If the answer is the former (and especially if you don't have a good way to keep your bike secure at all times), there may not be much sense in getting more bike than you need.

Personally, I'd swap the pedals for basic clipless or even regular platforms if you don't want to have to buy special shoes. I hate toe straps, but you might not mind them if you're already used to them. I would also go with a bit wider (and better quality) tire. I'd also ask myself if I really needed the triple crank as opposed to a standard or a compact.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Falling Snow said:


> I don't think it's a coincidence that you were recommended a bike that Performance happens to sell, but that's not necessarily a bad thing either.


Looks like a good deal to me. I ride a Performance frame and like it just fine so far.As far as components go, use what you have until you need to replace them for a reason, that is the time to upgrade. As far as Performance promoting their own bikes...what else would you expect in their shop? I don't expect them to send you down the street to a different store. They could have tried to sell you their high-end model in the wrong size left over from last season...that would be wrong! Enjoy the bike.


----------



## DGK*UGLY (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the response. At first, he was showing me the Fuji Newest 1.0. He talked to me about it and told me what it was all about. He did refer me to other places and since I was on a budget, kind of. The last bike he showed me was this one. It pushed me to go over my budget a bit (which I didn’t mind at all) but that’s why I was a little worried about my decision. It being their bikes and everything, I didn’t want there to be a better model that I should have bought instead.


----------



## DGK*UGLY (Jun 6, 2008)

Like I said in the other post, they were referring me to the Fuji Newest 1.0. 

I am definitely going to be riding recreational also. after riding this thing I know I’m going to be taking the REAL long way home and riding down PCH constantly. I just started riding but I fell deeply in love with it. When I go back to buy my bike I’m getting my shorts/shirt and backpack. Which if you guys have any recommendations for I would really appreciate that also. I don’t have very much money and I plan to keep it stock for a few months at least. The pedals, I think I might stick with this one for a few and decide on how I feel about it and possibly switch it. That was actually one of the first things I was looking at for me to change on the bike. As far as the crank, I’m not sure how I feel about it because I don’t think I know enough about it to consider changing it. I will probably stick to it for a few until I realize the difference then I will decide. 

Thank you for your response and all the help!


----------



## gobike1 (May 12, 2008)

Ya know if you like it and it's comfortable and you spent within what you think is fair for what you wanted, who cares what other people think?


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Well it sounds to me like the Performance saleman really listened to you needs a fit you to exactly what would work for you with the budget you had available. Scattante is a excellent brand and, correct me if I am wrong but, is made by Fuji as well.

Nice Job Performance.


----------



## DGK*UGLY (Jun 6, 2008)

It's not that. i just wanted to make sure i was getting the most bang for my buck, ya dig?


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

I know, just sayin....

Which Performance was it?


----------



## DGK*UGLY (Jun 6, 2008)

I went to the one in Fountain Valley, Ca. Which by the way, they have some great employees there. well, with the exception of one. he wasn't very helpful. He didn’t reassure me on what I was buying he didn’t even tell me to wait for my receipt. He was just going through the motions. When I would ask him a question he would mumble out a short answer. He wasn’t very welcoming and I plan to complain about his customer service when I pick up my bike. The first person that showed me around was really informative energetic guy. He made me feel like he was looking out for my best interest. As soon as I told the other guy that I was buying what basically is going to be my first road bike he got very snobby and “elitist”. I have never had a problem with them until I spoke to that person. Even my friends complained about him! over all a great store but that jerk made my experiance a bad one.


----------



## DGK*UGLY (Jun 6, 2008)

Falling Snow said:


> I'd also ask myself if I really needed the triple crank as opposed to a standard or a compact.



you were right on the triple crank. Really don't need it. Thanks again for all the advice


----------



## TennHokies (Jun 4, 2008)

*New Trek, new PB house brand (Scattante), or Craigslist used 93'?*

I'm considering the same bike right now, the Scattante DGK*UGLY bought below. With PB discount offers and accessory credits I figure I could hit my budget $600-$700 and even after adding basic clipless pedals and shoes. 

The second bike I'm looking at is an 08' Trek 1.2 (from a different LBS, Spokes) for $720. I think the Trek is a bit better bike (although I'm so new to this I'm not positive). However I'm not sure I can justify an additional $200 (by the time I add clipless pedals and shoes) for the Trek. Brand doesn't really matter to me, although resale wise I'm sure it would help if/when I end up selling this entry level bike.

A third option appeared to me today when I went to post my current MTB on craiglist, and I'd really like to get anyone opinion on it: https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/722676537.html

What would a reasonable offer be for this bike? Would paying ~$600 for a 93' Trek that already has clipless be a good deal for my first road bike? I'll be using the bike for Sprint triathalons and training for those (20 mile or less distances).

Any and all comments/recommendation are greatly appreciated! Hope this kind of discussion may help others like me who I'm guessing come accross the same question when looking at buying their first road bike.

I'm actually heading out to both LBS right now to ride both new options and see what feels good/fits, although being a beginner I'm not sure I'll even know.

DGK*UGLY, would love to hear how your purchase turned out.



DGK*UGLY said:


> I just bought my first, well it is actually my second bike. I was riding a vintage Motobucane. It is a terrible bike. It was falling apart. I was using it to ride to work since I don’t have a car and am not looking to get one anytime soon with these gas prices. Needless to say, I fell in love with road bikes.
> 
> I just bought a Scattante R-ThreeThirty, It was recommended to me by a person at Performance bikes. It was on sale for $599.00. This is it’s specs
> 
> ...


----------



## DGK*UGLY (Jun 6, 2008)

The Scattante is a good bike, for me. So far, I like it. I was looking at the Fuji Newest 1.0 and torn between the two. Like you, I’m not one for brands so I was just trying to figure out which one suits me best. I ended up going with the Scattante because of the price. It was cheaper and being on my own, in a crappy accounting job that is underpaying me forced me to stick with a budget. Plus, I didn’t want to get more bike than I needed. 

It’s a comfortable ride and I use it mostly for commuting. I don’t have a car so this is my main source of transportation. I am going to be riding about 15-20 miles a day and on my first weekend, I rode 50. The only problem I did have with it was that my rims squeak. I was told to spray some oil on them and once they are worn in, it will stop. It is annoying but I forget about it. Over all I think for my needs and for my entry level, it is a good bike. I did want that Fuji more just because it looks so cool and it was more bike. Overall, what I’m trying to say is just get whatever you feel comfortable with. In the little time I have been riding bikes I have realized that your bike is always going to be customized to what YOU feel as comfortable. 


Scattante gets 4 out of 5. 


-UGLY


----------

